

Signal Processing for Everyone (2000) [pdf] - primroot
http://www-math.mit.edu/~gs/papers/newsigproc.pdf

======
stagger87
As someone who is pure CS who hated EE, I now work in an EE shop as the only
programmer performing most of the PC based DSP work, and the only thing I
would recommend is this,
[http://www.dspguide.com/pdfbook.htm](http://www.dspguide.com/pdfbook.htm).

~~~
tapatio
And of course:
[http://mri-q.com/uploads/3/2/7/4/3274160/quad_signals_tutori...](http://mri-q.com/uploads/3/2/7/4/3274160/quad_signals_tutorial-
lyons.pdf)

------
hikz
More introductory DSP for non-EE people:

[http://jackschaedler.github.io/circles-sines-
signals/](http://jackschaedler.github.io/circles-sines-signals/)

[http://dsp.cs.cmu.edu/](http://dsp.cs.cmu.edu/)

------
rndn
That is awesome, thanks. (Gilbert Strang is awesome.)

